# Nintendo: Aus NX wird Switch - so sieht die nächste Nintendo-Konsole aus



## David Martin (20. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nintendo: Aus NX wird Switch - so sieht die nächste Nintendo-Konsole aus* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Nintendo: Aus NX wird Switch - so sieht die nächste Nintendo-Konsole aus


----------



## Dosentier (20. Oktober 2016)

Mich würde ja wirklich interessieren.
Wenn es die Möglichkeit gibt, Online zu spielen oder eben Coop spiele.
Muss ich dann wenn ich bei einem Freund zusammen am gleichen Ort spielen möchte, meine eigene Konsole mitbringen oder würde auch nur der Handheld reichen, damit man mit beiden über die gleiche Station spielen kann?

Wenn das funktionieren sollte, wäre das für mich zumindest eine große Errungenschaft. 

Was aber die Tatsache anbelangt, das es wieder Module geben soll, macht für viele Entwickler natürlich den Anreiz aus, das es sehr schwer mit den Raubkopien sein wird.
Abhängig, ob Nintendo auch die Möglichkeit von Keys in einem Online Shop anbieten wird.


----------



## tastenhacker (20. Oktober 2016)

Ich muss sagen, ich bin von dem Konzept des Konsolen-Aufbaus wirklich beeindruckt und begeistert zugleich. Die Art, wie Nintendo heimische Station und "mobiles" Gaming umgesetzt haben, ist wirklich sehr gut gelöst.

Jetzt bin ich gespannt, was das Teil technisch so drauf hat.


----------



## BubbaMarsch (20. Oktober 2016)

was ich gut finde ist das sie ne richtige konsole machen mit jaypads und nicht wie bei der wii oder wie wii u mit den wiii modes. wieder schön mit den modulen kommt nostalgie auf. sieht auch fast so aus als ob man 3ds spiele auch mit dem ding spielen kann.
vor allem gefällt es mir das es anscheinend sehr leicht funktioniert das ding als handheld zu benutzen.
wovor ich aber angst habe ist das das ding eher zu nem psvita motiert bei dem zu wenig leistung ist und es eher als indi plattform benutzt wird und keine wirklichen tripple a titel für rauskommen und wenn dann nur in abgespäckter version.
das heisst das es für viele entwickler mal wieder zu uninteressant wird mit der zeit.
desweiteren habe ich fast die befürchtung das es mit apps zugepackt wird und mehr zu nem appstore wird bei dem man freemium spiele erhält die im endeffekt ein haufen kohle kosten werden, da sie ja f2p sind. der grund dafür ist das nintendo sich ja sowieso schon versucht im mobilen markt zu etablieren und mit dieser konsole quasi ihre eigene plattform für kostenlose spiele haben um dann im enteffekt richtig ab zu kassieren.
aber ist sind bloß vermutungen und wünsche mir natürlich das meine kontras auf keinen fall zu treffen nur macht mich das konzept schon stutzig


----------



## Jan8419 (20. Oktober 2016)

Finde das Konzept echt toll,  und würde sie mir sicherlich kaufen, wenn ich keinen PC hätte.


----------



## GremlinGizmo (20. Oktober 2016)

Also bisher haben mich Konsolen (außer Handheld) nicht wirklich interessiert oder begeistern können...dieses Teil allerdings beeindruckt mich jetzt schon. Mal schauen, was da kommt....die
Neugier ist auf jeden Fall geweckt und das will bei mir was heißen in dem Bereich.


----------



## Holyangel (20. Oktober 2016)

Wenn es Nintendo gelingt, die großen Entwickler für ihre Konsole zu interessieren und dies nicht nur für die ersten Monate, dann wird dies für mich die erste Konsole, welche ich mir nach der Dreamcast wieder zulegen werde.
Wäre natürlich noch wichtig, wie lange die Akkuzeit für unterwegs hält 
Hab mir schon mehrmals überlegt, nur wegen Mario (2D) und Zeldaspielen mir eine Wii U zu holen, habe es dann aber doch sein lassen


----------



## moeykaner (20. Oktober 2016)

Werde das Gerät auf jeden fall mal im Auge behalten. Wenn man da noch Netflix und co drauf nutzen kann, wäre das natürlich top.


----------



## Dogean (20. Oktober 2016)

Sieht auf Interesant aus, wenn man da mit noch mehr als nur Spielen kann wäre es Top.
Mal schauen was so in nächster Zeit noch Öffentlich wird.

Werde es im Auge behalten.


----------



## McDrake (20. Oktober 2016)

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht. 
Bin aber trotzdem ein wenig skeptisch.
Sollte die Hardware nicht mit Sony und MS mithalten können, wird das Teil kein Erfolg.
Denn die Publisher werden ihre Spiele nicht runterskalieren.
Und wenn, dass gibt es solche tollen Ableger, wie es sie auf der Wii gab.

Inwiefern Mobilegaming NEBEN dem Handy Zukunft hat ist in meinen Augen eh fraglich. 
Denn wer trägt ein weiteres Gerät mit sich.
Mobile Games müssen für mich auch recht kurz sein.
Ich kann mir nicht virstellen ein richtiges Zelda auf dem kleinen Bildschirm im Bus zu spielen... Immer im Hinterkopf, dass ich in 15 Minuten aussteigen muss.
1. Savepoints
2. Kann mich nicht ins Spiel vertiefen.


----------



## Svatlas (20. Oktober 2016)

Wer hätte das gedacht. Das ist ja mal eine tolle Umsetzung/Idee! Ich bin echt ein wenig baff....Damit hätte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet.  Da war das geleakte Bild doch echt  Einen Schönheitspreis wird das Teil nicht gewinnen, aber bei diesem nutzen ist mir das auch egal.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (20. Oktober 2016)

> "Der in die Konsole integrierte, helle HD-Bildschirm sorgt dabei für eine optimale Spielerfahrung wie am Fernseher - somit auch im Park, im Zug, im Auto oder bei einem anderen Nintendo-Freund zu Hause"/quote]
> Jo, für 10 Minuten. Dann ist der Akku leer. Aber Daumen hoch für lokalen Multiplayer-Support.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Oktober 2016)

Jan8419 schrieb:


> Finde das Konzept echt toll,  und würde sie mir sicherlich kaufen, wenn ich keinen PC hätte.


Ich hab n PC, aber ich denke, ich werde mir das Teil eventuell mal antun. Aber vorher will ich schauen, was für Spiele da erscheinen. ^^


----------



## T-Pro (20. Oktober 2016)

> Denn die Publisher werden ihre Spiele nicht runterskalieren.



wenn das so wäre, würden alle spiele nur auf high end PCs laufen.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (20. Oktober 2016)

Also viel hat man ja jetzt noch nicht wirklich gesehen/erfahren, aber gefallen tut mir das Konzept.
Mich interessiert jetzt die Verarbeitung und die explizite Hardware.
Holen werde ich mir die Switch sowieso, allein schon wegen Skyrim HD als Handheld für unterwegs.
Mal sehen, was der Preis am Ende ist. Freuen wie ein Honigkuchenpferd tue ich mich trotzdem.


----------



## stawacz (20. Oktober 2016)

super gut,,nie wieder langweilige toilettensitzungen


----------



## bettenlager (20. Oktober 2016)

das ist ne konsole für japaner only. wer außer japanern läuft im zug, bus oder auf dem wc noch mit einem handheld rum?  hier spielen alle mit dem handy. 

das einzige gute finde ich das mit den  modulen. einstecken und spielen.


----------



## Exar-K (20. Oktober 2016)

bettenlager schrieb:


> das ist ne konsole für japaner only.


Yay, ich bin Japaner.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (20. Oktober 2016)

Da müssen schon viele gute Exklusivtitel herrauskommen, das ich da mitmach^^
Mario interressiert mich leider nicht mehr, Zelda auch nicht- ja ich weiß Kulturbanause etc.^^
Aber s liegt vllt daran, das ich mitlerweile so darauf versessen bin fotorealistische Spiele spielen zu können :/ Schade, aber vllt mal irgendwann, wenn Nintendo bei den grafischen Blockbustern mithalten kann- und damit meine ich jetzt nicht a la Battlefield- sowas gehört sich auf den PC


----------



## DerBloP (20. Oktober 2016)

Naja schaut mir so aus, als ob Nvidia sein Shield nicht ganz so am Markt positionieren konnte, wie gewollt.
Dann einfach die zusammenarbeit zwischen Nvidia und Razer, mit Nintendo weiterentwickelt und et voila Nintendo Shield ehhmmm Nintendo Switch...
Also "Neu" ist für mich anders...
http://hothardware.com/news/inexpen...allenges-razer-edge-and-nvidia-project-shield
http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-systems/razer-edge

Aber gut, wer Mobile Gaming braucht...
Ich wünschte mir allerdings auch wieder Schüler zu sein, und jedentag Bus fahren zu müssen, wenn ich so ein Teil hätte...
Dann wiederum, näää schön war meine Jugend, und auch nicht so abgeschottet


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Oktober 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> super gut,,nie wieder langweilige toilettensitzungen


Es gibt doch Bücher... [emoji15] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (20. Oktober 2016)

bettenlager schrieb:


> hier spielen alle mit dem handy.



alle ganz sicher nicht 

mein letztes Handy-Spiel war vorinstaliert und ist fast 20 Jahre alt. Snake auf Nokia 3210


----------



## Evari0r (20. Oktober 2016)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Naja schaut mir so aus, als ob Nvidia sein Shield nicht ganz so am Markt positionieren konnte, wie gewollt.
> Dann einfach die zusammenarbeit zwischen Nvidia und Razer, mit Nintendo weiterentwickelt und et voila Nintendo Shield ehhmmm Nintendo Switch...
> Also "Neu" ist für mich anders...
> Inexpensive Wikipad Gaming Tablet Debuts June 11th, Challenges Razer Edge and NVIDIA Project SHIELD | HotHardware
> ...



Du hast mich gerade dazu gebracht meinen nächstjährigen Arbeitsweg von 30min positiv zu sehen. Das reicht für ein bischen Zelda oder Mario


----------



## linktheminstrel (20. Oktober 2016)

ich finde das konzept wie gesagt verdammt gut, die frage ist jedoch wirklich, was das gerät auf dem kasten hat. skyrim remastered ist ja schön und gut, nur sollten eben auch die neuen titel darauf laufen. ich bin mal gespannt, was am gerücht um die leistungssteigernde dockingstation dran ist. umsonst werden sie ja den kasten drumrum nicht gebaut haben


----------



## Bonkic (20. Oktober 2016)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> umsonst werden sie ja den kasten drumrum nicht gebaut haben



als tv-dock / ladestation? ohne würde switch wohl recht wenig sinn machen.
an zusätzliche power glaube ich nicht wirklich. höchstens an hochtaktung.


----------



## linktheminstrel (20. Oktober 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> als tv-dock / ladestation? ohne würde switch wohl recht wenig sinn machen.
> an zusätzliche power glaube ich nicht wirklich. höchstens an hochtaktung.


ich finde es etwas groß für eine reine ladestation. am fernseher anschließen könnte ich das teil ja auch einfach via hdmi-ausgang, laden via netzteil. der größte reiz an switch ist aber für michmomentan die möglichkeit, auch unterwegs mit einem gerät zu mehreren personen zu spielen.


----------



## Holyangel (20. Oktober 2016)

T-Pro schrieb:


> wenn das so wäre, würden alle spiele nur auf high end PCs laufen.



Eher umgekehrt, wenn die Entwickler nicht runter skalieren würden, würde es kaum Spiele für high end PCs geben, da es sich dann nicht lohnt für nur ein paar Hansel Monate zu investieren...


----------



## Gemar (20. Oktober 2016)

Das Teil bietet wahscheinlich die Leistung einer Wii U zum mitnehmen in Tabletgröße und trotzdem fordern immer noch Leute die Leistung einer PS4? o.O

Leute, Ihr seid überhaupt nicht die Zielgruppe von Nintendo und habt deren Konzept einfach nicht verstanden. Kauft Euch eine PS4 Pro oder Scorpio in Koffergröße und werdet glücklich damit.

Aber anscheinend seid Ihr damit auch nicht glücklich, denn ansonsten würdet Ihr nicht immer und immer wieder zu Nintendo herüberhecheln und eine Super-Konsole fordern, die es so (noch) gar nicht geben kann, vor allem nicht zu Euren Preisvorstellungen.


----------



## Enisra (21. Oktober 2016)

Was ist mich ja Frage: Wie schnell wird es mir auf den Keks gehen, da laufend die Sticks an uns ab zu machen?
Und wie gut sind die für Größere Hande geeignet ...
Naja, gibt ja aber auch intelligenterweise schon ein Nachfolger vom Pro Controller

Ansonsten, das Konzept ansich ist nicht so neu, das gibts schon als Tablet/Laptop, ich glaub es war von Razer, das im Tablet eine APU verbaut ist und in der Station dann eine GPU

Aber ich bin mal gespannt auf die Daten wie Auflösung des Displays, Abwärtskompatibilität, Start Line-Up, etc.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (21. Oktober 2016)

Was bringt es die Leistung von Ps 4 zu kaufen wenn die Spiele die sie gemacht haben nicht mal an xbox 360 reichen von denn Poligonen her .... Es ist sehr oft eine Grafik die einen Comic oder Bundten Style hat . Da gab es noch nie Realistische Grafik auf einer Nintendo . Die Pack ja nicht mal Unreal 3 Engine von der Leistung darzustellen . Geschweige von DX 11 glaube ich wohl kaum das das je zum Einsatz kam .


----------



## Seegurkensalat (21. Oktober 2016)

Interessanter Ansatz, aber leider nichts für mich. Als reiner Autofahrer bringt es mir unterwegs einfach nichts und in Wartezimmer und Co. spiele ich höchstens mal eine Runde Poker oder Schach auf dem Smartphone. Dann hole ich mir vielleicht lieber eine Wii U im Abverkauf.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Oktober 2016)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Ps 4 zu kaufen wenn die Spiele die sie gemacht haben nicht mal an xbox 360 reichen von denn Poligonen her ....



Dir ist aber schon aufgefallen dass da Skyrim *Remastered* lief oder? Ein Spiel was in ca. einer Woche für PS4 und co. kommt und nicht das Ur-Skyrim der Last-Gen Systeme.
Erst denken, dann schreiben.


----------



## Enisra (21. Oktober 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Erst denken, dann schreiben.



Das Problem ist, wenn man denkt dann kann man ja nicht mehr abledern 
was allerdings eher Facepalms hervoruft, aber das kennen wir ja schon

Zumal, was haben wir gesehen? TES5 HD, Breath of the Wild, nen neues Mario, NBA, Splatoon und Mario Kart. Also alles Zeugs das man für so nen Trailer auswählt: Kommende Spiele die schon bekannt sind, neues von Drittherstellern und nen paar kleine Teaser auf seine kommenden Systemseller

Btw.: Sind eigentlich keinem die Ringe bei Mario aufgefallen? Ist ja nicht als wenn jemand anderes dafür Berühmt wäre.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Oktober 2016)

Bei den seitlich abnehmbaren Pads ist gestern aufgefallen dass Nintendo eine einmalige Chance verpasst hat:
Wie man sieht sind beide Teile im angeschlossenen Zustand ja umgekehrt positioniert, betreffend 4-Tasten-Block und den Stick. Hätte man die gleiche Anordnung aller Tasten identisch gehalten - Stick oben, Tasten unten - wäre man im besonderen Linkshändern sehr entgegen gekommen. Das hätte man einfach machen können wenn der Anschluss der Pads beidseitig möglich wäre.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seegurkensalat (21. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei den seitlich abnehmbaren Pads ist gestern aufgefallen dass Nintendo eine einmalige Chance verpasst hat:
> Wie man sieht sind beide Teile im angeschlossenen Zustand ja umgekehrt positioniert, betreffend 4-Tasten-Block und den Stick. Hätte man die gleiche Anordnung aller Tasten identisch gehalten - Stick oben, Tasten unten - wäre man im besonderen Linkshändern sehr entgegen gekommen. Das hätte man einfach machen können wenn der Anschluss der Pads beidseitig möglich wäre.



Es ist halt die Frage, ob die kleinen Controller durch die Rundung und innen drin genug Platz für beidseitige Anschlüsse geboten hätten, das glaube ich nämlich eher nicht. Und was die gleiche Anordnung angeht, da haben sie sich, wie beim Controller, verständlicherweise an die des sehr beliebten und ergonomischen Xbox Controllers angelehnt.


----------



## Enisra (21. Oktober 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Es ist halt die Frage, ob die kleinen Controller durch die Rundung und innen drin genug Platz für beidseitige Anschlüsse geboten hätten, das glaube ich nämlich eher nicht. Und was die gleiche Anordnung angeht, da haben sie sich, wie beim Controller, verständlicherweise an die des sehr beliebten und ergonomischen Xbox Controllers angelehnt.



das braucht es garnicht, da reicht schon so nen Sondermodell von den Sticks bei denen die Tasten einfach gespiegelt sind
Vorallem brauchste da nur die beiden Sticks(Stöcke? o_O) ändern und nicht gleich so ein ganze Pad wie jetzt bei der WiiU oder nem Handheld


----------



## linktheminstrel (21. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei den seitlich abnehmbaren Pads ist gestern aufgefallen dass Nintendo eine einmalige Chance verpasst hat:
> Wie man sieht sind beide Teile im angeschlossenen Zustand ja umgekehrt positioniert, betreffend 4-Tasten-Block und den Stick. Hätte man die gleiche Anordnung aller Tasten identisch gehalten - Stick oben, Tasten unten - wäre man im besonderen Linkshändern sehr entgegen gekommen. Das hätte man einfach machen können wenn der Anschluss der Pads beidseitig möglich wäre.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



bin linkshänder und ich steuere stets mit der rechten hand, auch bei der wii, wo es ja möglich gewesen wäre zu switchen, habe ich die klassische steuervariante beibehalten. einzig beim pc verwende ich die maus mit rechts und gib die befehle mit links ein. allerdings bevorzuge ich auch hier die steuerung via gamepad.
der atari lynx hatte damals ne optionale linkshändersteuerung. ob ich die verwendet habe, weiß ich nicht mehr...

mich würden die leistungsdaten interessieren. die dockingstation ist ja laut statement zumindest in der jetzigen phase einzig zur stromversorgung und der verbindung mit dem tv da (kann sich ja aber noch ändern). 
zu den games: mich freut es, dass bethesda zumindest the elder scrolls skyrim auf switch bringt. hoffe aber auch auf ne goty-edition von fallout 4. zudem bin ich gespannt, ob nintendo mod-unterstützung zulässt.


----------



## AyC1 (21. Oktober 2016)

Ich spiele auch zu 99% zu Hause und in 1% unterwegs mit dem Smartphone und werde das Teil wohl nicht für unterwegs mitnehmen. Vielleicht auf einer langen Bahnfahrt mal... Trotzdem finde ich das Konzpet sehr gut! Ab jetzt können alle Nintendoentwicklungsteams für eine Konsole entwickeln und müssen sich nicht mehr für DS und Heimstation aufteilen. In Japan spricht man eher die Handhelds an, in Europa die Konsole, alle bekommen aber alle Nintendospiele.

-> deutlich mehr Spiele und/oder qualitativ hochwertigere Spiele - anstatt 2x Mario Party muss man nur noch eins entwickeln

-> alle Spielmarken wie Pokemon RPG endlich auf einer Heimkonsole in HD

-> Für JustDance, Karaoke usw. ein System für unterwegs unter Freunden


Also egal ob man letztendlich die Switch nur als Handheld oder Heimkonsole benutzt, wir bekommen ab jetzt alle Nintendomarken auf einem Gerät und das ist für mich unbezahlbar, da ich mit dem DS nichts anfangen konnte, Pokemon aber liebe.


----------



## weenschen (21. Oktober 2016)

Ich finde das Ding jetzt nicht gerade hübsch, aber das ist Nebensache. Die Idee ist gut und praktisch. Für mein Söhnchen das ideale Teil. Werde Weihnachten 2017 mal darüber nachdenken.


----------



## LostCause (21. Oktober 2016)

Ich muss sagen mir gefällt das Teil aber ich will erstmal sehen ob Sie genug Power hat damit es auf dem TV gut läuft und ausschaut, ein IPS Panel ist auch wünschenswert aber ob sie damit noch bezahlbar ist werden wir sehen


----------



## Orzhov (21. Oktober 2016)

Sofern ich das jetzt richtig verstehe steckt die Rechenleistung in dem Part mit dem Bildschirm. Da kann es möglich sein das die Dockingstation auch einfach noch zusätzlich eine Festplatte ist.
Das ist wirklich ein sehr modulares Konzept.


----------



## AyC1 (21. Oktober 2016)

LostCause schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen mir gefällt das Teil aber ich will erstmal sehen ob Sie genug Power hat damit es auf dem TV gut läuft und ausschaut, ein IPS Panel ist auch wünschenswert aber ob sie damit noch bezahlbar ist werden wir sehen



Hast du mal ein WiiU Spiel von Nintendo gespielt? Auf meinem 50" Fernseher sehen die Spiele gut aus. Hat natürlich auch etwas mit dem Grafikstil zu tun. Realistisch wie auf dem PC geht nicht.

Und zu der Leistung:
Nach den Daten, die nVidia bisher preisgegeben hat, könnte die Leistung auf dem Niveau der Xbox One liegen, oder sogar darüber.
  Das ist natürlich noch etwas Spekulation, aber sogar der Tegra X1 hat  wesentlich mehr TF (Leistung) als die Wii U.



  Edit:
  PS4: 1,8 TF
  One: 1,3 TF
  Tegra X1: 1 TF

  Wii U: 0,35 TF

Der Grafikchip für die Konsole ist über dem Tegra X1 anzusiedeln. Die Frage ist wo genau sich die Konsole von der Leistung einreihen wird und gerade wegen der Spieleunterstützung von Drittanbietern wird man hoffentlich bei der One ankommen. Das würde in vieler Hinsicht einfach Sinn machen und dann hätte man 4x mehr Leistung als bei der WiiU und wäre für die nächsten 3-4 Jahre auch bei den Drittanbietern sehr gut aufgestellt. Wenn in der Zeit genug Hardware verkauft wird, dann bleiben auch darüber hinaus die Drittanbieter.


----------



## AyC1 (21. Oktober 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Sofern ich das jetzt richtig verstehe steckt die Rechenleistung in dem Part mit dem Bildschirm. Da kann es möglich sein das die Dockingstation auch einfach noch zusätzlich eine Festplatte ist.
> Das ist wirklich ein sehr modulares Konzept.



Ich denke die Rechenleistung wird einfach aufgedreht sobald die Switch in der Dockingstation ist. Darf dann ja gerne lauter sein und mehr Strom verbrauchen. Die Festplatte wird wohl auch integriert sein, eine 64GB Karte oder so ist ja wirklich das kleinste Teil. Durch die USB-Anschlüsse wird man dann wohl eher noch eine externe Festplatte an die Dockingstation anschließen können.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Oktober 2016)

AyC1 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich noch etwas Spekulation, aber sogar der Tegra X1 hat  wesentlich mehr TF (Leistung) als die Wii U.
> 
> Edit:
> PS4: 1,8 TF
> ...



der vergleich ist untauglich.
bei derselben 32-bit-präzision leistet der x1 nur die hälfte. 
außerdem haben die flops, wie schon mal gesagt, ohnehin nur bedingte aussagekraft.



> Der Grafikchip für die Konsole ist über dem Tegra X1 anzusiedeln.



das ist wahrscheinlich, aber bislang nicht bestätigt so weit ich weiß.


----------



## Exar-K (21. Oktober 2016)

Da die Unreal Engine 4 mit an Bord ist, scheint die Hardware wohl einigermaßen potent zu sein.


----------



## McDrake (21. Oktober 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Da die Unreal Engine 4 mit an Bord ist, scheint die Hardware wohl einigermaßen potent zu sein.



Die braucht doch eigentlich nicht so viel Power, bzw ist recht gut skalierbar, oder?


----------



## Enisra (21. Oktober 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Die braucht doch eigentlich nicht so viel Power, bzw ist recht gut skalierbar, oder?



naja, wenn man sich anschaut wie Daylight aussieht, so nen UE4 Spiel muss ja nicht gut aussehen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Oktober 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, wenn man sich anschaut wie Daylight aussieht, so nen UE4 Spiel muss ja nicht gut aussehen


Kommt ja auch drauf an was und wie man es macht. Noch gibt es nicht sehr viele UE4-Spiele, zumindest ein "Vanishing of Ethan Carter" oder "Kholat" könnte es noch gut stemmen. Bei nem "Gears of War 4" wäre es wieder sehr unwahrscheinlich. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McCerb (21. Oktober 2016)

es brinkt die beste konsole nix wenn keine spiele dafür gibt..


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Oktober 2016)

Haha´, wie geil ist das denn: China Already Has A Handheld Like The Nintendo Switch 

Nintendo machte so eine Drama um die Geheimhaltung, weil andere das ja kopieren könnten und dann das ... Nintendo hat mal dreist eine China-Tablet geklont!


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Oktober 2016)

McCerb schrieb:


> es brinkt die beste konsole nix wenn keine spiele dafür gibt..



Meiner Ansicht nach fängt Nintendo schon wieder an alles falsch zu machen was geht. Nicht mit Switch an sich sondern bzgl.ihres Verhaltens und ihrer Aussagen. Sie erweisen sich absolut keinen Dienst, wenn sie Switch als Heimkonsole und Wii U Nachfolger anpreisen. Dann gehen nämlich sofort die Vergleiche mit PS4 / Ps4 Pro und XBox One / XBox Scorpio los - und dann erleidet Switch das gleiche Schicksal wie die Wii U - zu teuer, zu leistungsschwach.

Das Ding ist ein Handheld! Punkt! Das muss Nintendo klar machen. Es ist kein direkter Nachfolger des 3DS wegen das völlig anderen Konzeptes aber es ist und bleibt ein verdammter Handheld und ist KEINE stationäre Konsole. Tun sie das nicht, dann erleiden sie marketingtechnischen Schiffbruch.

Da darf man sich nichts vormachen. Jeder der meint, Switch wird auch PS4 und XBox One Ports aller gängigen Multiplattformtitel kriegen ist ziemlich auf dem Holzweg. Switch wird geschätzt (weil mobil) maximal die Hälfe der Leistung einer normalen PS4 haben und außerdem basiert sie auf der ARM Architektur, während PC, PS4 und XBox alle X86 sind. 

Switch wird entsprechend mit eigenen Titeln versorgt, die es wie bei Wii U und 3DS nicht auf anderen Plattformen gibt. Ob einem diese großteils japanisch angehauchten Games zusagen, dass muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


Was bei Switch der Hammer wäre, wenn Android drauf laufen würde oder zumindest die Apps. Dann macht sich Switch zwar "inhouse" Konkurrenz (im Nintendo eShop werden ja viele Spiele teuer verkauft die bei Android umsonst sind oder nur einen Bruchteil davon kosten) aber die Spieleauswahl und die Nutzungsmöglichkeiten wären gigantisch, was sicher für viele Leute ein zusätzlicher Kaufanreiz wäre. Insbesondere, wenn es sich mind. über Hotspot des Smartphones auch unterwegs mit dem Netz verbinden könnte.


----------



## linktheminstrel (23. Oktober 2016)

McCerb schrieb:


> es brinkt die beste konsole nix wenn keine spiele dafür gibt..



deswegen ist die zusammenführung von heimkonsole und handheld ja gut. nintendo hatte die letzten jahre das problem, fast im alleingang zwei systeme mit spielen zu versorgen. bei einem system, das als beies funktioniert sollte die spieleversorgung kein großes problem mehr sein. die frage, ob nintendo es schafft, deine bedürfnisse zu decken, ist aber ne andere frage. wenn du kein fan von games wie zelda, mario, pokemon, mario kart, ssb etc. bist, ist es eher unwahrscheinlich, dss du jetzt großzügig mit spielen versorgt wirst. die 3rd-parties werden erwartungsgemäß nur beshränkten support für switch bieten. (ein wunder, dass bethesda sicch zumindest zu skyrim hinreißen ließ). 
ich hoffe lediglich, dass nintendo auch wieder die auch für die älteren zocker interessanten marken mehr fördern wird. ein metroid sollte halt auch von spielen wie geist, eternal darkness, project zero (nintendo ist teilhaber an der marke), the last story, xenoblade, etc. getragen werden und nicht wie bayonetta 2 mehr oder weniger für sich alleine stehen, während ein j'n'r nach dem anderen erscheint. im allgemeinen gilt es, ein ausgewogenes, hochwertiges spielprogramm auf die beine zu stellen.


----------



## Maiernator (23. Oktober 2016)

Die Switch ist eine Totgeburt imo.
Sie wird genauso untergehen wie Nvidias Shield. 
Nintendo hat ne Konsole gebaut, die überall mitmischen will, aber im Endeffekt in allen Kategorien der Konkurrenz extern oder intern unterlegen ist. Als Tablet viel zu klobig, als Handheld viel zu schwacher Akku, als Konsole viel zu schwach auf der Brust( maximal die Leistung 3 Jahre alter Konsolen ist imo ein Witz)
Warum baut Nintendo keine ordentliche Maschine und bietet für seine eigenen Games 4k? Damit wären sie die ersten und könnten die Konkurrenz ausstechen, nach dem Motto Sony und Ms versprechen 4k Gaming, bei uns gibt es wirkliches 4  Gaming und kein Marketing bullshit.
Dazu später dann ne Vr Brille mit asynchronem Gameplay und Nintendo würde PS4 pro und Scorpio sowas von die Show stehlen. Zelda, Xenoblade, Mario, Metroid oder F-zero in 4k würde sowas von steil gehen und jeder Dritthersteller würde sich die Finger lecken für die Konsole zu entwickeln. So ist es einfach wieder nur Spielerei für junge Kids, die aber schon längst keinen Bock mehr Nintendo haben, sondern lieber mit dem Smartphone oder Tablet der Eltern rumdaddeln und spielen.


----------



## Maiernator (23. Oktober 2016)

McCerb schrieb:


> es brinkt die beste Konsole nix wenn keine spiele dafür gibt..



Das Argument Software sells Hardware ist imo überholt, die Ps4 hatte fast 1 Jahr lang kein Spiel das im Meta score über 85 Punkte erreicht hat, die Spiele waren im Durchschnitt absoluter Müll, das erste gute Spiel mit einer vernünftigen Wertung war Bloodborne. Trotz des miserablen Killzone und den anderen schlechten Spielen zum Launch war die Ps4 sofort ausverkauft, weil die Hardware nunmal um einiges stärker und billiger war zu Release als bei der Xboxone. 
Desweiteren kann keine Software auf irgendwelchen Konsolen mit denen des PCs mithalten, trotzdem verkaufen sich komplettpcs eher mies.  Der kausale Grund für den Verkauf eines GamingGerät ist die Software sicher nicht immer, sondern einfach wie das Teil im Hinblick auf die Konkurrenz abschneidet. die Xboxone hatte auch nur scheiß Titel zum Launch, aber eben deutlich schwächere Hardware zu einem höheren Preis . Die Wiiu hatte zb großartige Titel als PS4 und Xboxone gelauncht sind, mit über 6 Spielen bei über 85 Metascore, aber die Hardware ist absoluter Rotz und jedem war klar Witcher, GTA etc werden da drauf nicht kommen. 
Hätte die WiiU starke Hardware gehabt, wären Xboxone und Ps4 wesentlich unattraktiver gewesen, alleine dadurch schon das Online spielen bei Nintendo kostenlos ist.


----------

